# H-Audio Ebony vs ca18rnx



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

When I finally had some time to swap my seas ca18rnx for the ebony. Visually speaking the ebonys look a little weak compared to seas, but that is there really only weak point in my comparison. I was able to use the same baffle i had for the seas easy drop in actually had to dermal the inside lip of my ring to get them to fit but was easy quick fix. I let them just play with no eq for about week just a little TA to let them break in. Upon initial listening I immediately notice I now have mid bass lol and vocal seem a little more you could say more clear and detailed maybe from going (paper to poly). Thusday before Bikinpunks gtg did a quick rta fix a few trouble spots and got the TA a little dialed in. I decided the speakers were gonna stay. Granted i now had mid bass and the added detail was more than welcome. They do roll off quite fast no where near as high as the seas, but nothing my morel mdt-12 tweets had a problem with. At the gtg got some further tuning done and the drive home was quite nice.
cross over right now
sub 80
mid 80 & 3k
tweet 3k
all 24db


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

honda said:


> When I finally had some time to swap my seas ca18rnx for the ebony. Visually speaking the ebonys look a little weak compared to seas, but that is there really only weak point in my comparison. I was able to use the same baffle i had for the seas easy drop in actually had to dermal the inside lip of my ring to get them to fit but was easy quick fix. I let them just play with no eq for about week just a little TA to let them break in. Upon initial listening I immediately notice I now have mid bass lol and vocal seem a little more you could say more clear and detailed maybe from going (paper to poly). Thusday before Bikinpunks gtg did a quick rta fix a few trouble spots and got the TA a little dialed in. I decided the speakers were gonna stay. Granted i now had mid bass and the added detail was more than welcome. They do roll off quite fast no where near as high as the seas, but nothing my morel mdt-12 tweets had a problem with. At the gtg got some further tuning done and the drive home was quite nice.
> cross over right now
> sub 80
> mid 80 & 3k
> ...


Nice review and straight to the point.

But man those AT's are going to be beastw in your doors. Thanks for the review and good luck with the AT's, i'm just a little bit envious!:blush:


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

they'll be in soon got the car deadened but first got build wall for ib sub hopefully this week. no sound right now with trunk still striped


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

honda said:


> they'll be in soon got the car deadened but first got build wall for ib sub hopefully this week. no sound right now with trunk still striped


good luck with the build and if you need anything let me know.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> good luck with the build and if you need anything let me know.


Strange... Your name isn't Green anymore 

Kelvin


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

subwoofery said:


> Strange... Your name isn't Green anymore
> 
> Kelvin


My supporting vendor subscription just expired. Why is that strange? Now if you want to help a bother out and pay it I can send you my paypal addy.  Just joking.:laugh:


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> My supporting vendor subscription just expired. Why is that strange? Now if you want to help a bother out and pay it I can send you my paypal addy.  Just joking.:laugh:


Knew it was a money problem... I can send you the money for your subscription. You can repay me by sending a pair of BeM3 and a pair of BeM6 to me as soon as you receive them... That way we'll be even  *Not joking*  

Kelvin


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

subwoofery said:


> Knew it was a money problem... I can send you the money for your subscription. You can repay me by sending a pair of BeM3 and a pair of BeM6 to me as soon as you receive them... That way we'll be even  *Not joking*
> 
> Kelvin


Don't know about even. Money is not a problem, spending it is.LOL


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Don't know about even. Money is not a problem, spending it is.LOL


I have a can of wd40 you can borrow to free the rusty hinges on your wallet

I know I'm jacking Ben's thread but I'm sure he won't mind. Any word on the ceramic drivers coming out? Oh, the install I just finished is sounding good. Damn beefcakes need to loosen up though being extra tight out of the box. Keeping it a secret for the most part for now though so shhhhhhhh


----------

